# سؤال عن شحن بطاريات الطاقة الشمسية



## بلال زيكو (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
هل استطيع شحن البطاريات المستخدمة في منظومات الطاقة الشمسية بواسطة شاحن بطارية السيارة العادي الذي يعمل على الكهرباء؟ واذا كان ذلك غير ممكنا هل استطيع شحنها بواسطة كهرباء المنزل بطريقة اخرى وبدون استخدام الواح الطاقة الشمسية؟


----------



## سنان محمود (14 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز , يمكن شحن اى بطارية بواسطة اي مصدر كهربائي مناسب ( الفولتية اولا , والتيار ثانيا" ) 
اي ان الجواب ع سؤالك هو نعم .
لدي في البيت بطارية سيارة 135 امبير استخدمها لغرض توفير الطاقة الكهربائية اثناء الانقطاعات في شبكة الطاقة الكهربائية عندنا في العراق وباستخدام عاكسة لرفع الفولتية وتحويل التيار من dc لى ac 
تقبل تحياتي


----------

